# Peeing multiple times in a row?



## jewel1231

I have raised puppies before but never had this happen, so I'm wondering if anyone else has any experience with this.

I adopted a 4-5 month old puppy, Willow, a little over a week ago. I don't know much about her history and don't know if anyone tried to house train her, so I started at square one. She seems to understand the concept of going outside, and will scratch on the door or whine when she has to go, so this is great. The problem I am having though is that she has to pee 3-4 times in a row. For example, before, she scratched on the door, and in the time it took me to find my shoes, she peed on the floor. I took her out anyway, and then she peed again outside. The we came back inside, 2 minutes later she scratched on the door again, we went outside and she peed a third time. Everytime I take her out, we have to go out 3-4 times in 5 minute intervals until she finally has finished peeing. I have tried letting her stay out to get her to pee again, and sometimes she will, but we'll always end up going back out again.

It almost seems as though she is not emptying her bladder completely. Each time she pees its only a quick 2-3 second pee. She gets up while she is still peeing, unlike my other dogs who continue squatting until they are done. 

I don't know if this is a normal part of housetraining that I have just never experienced, if it's a behavioral problem, or a medical problem. She got spayed on May 1 at the shelter she was at before we adopted her and I'm hoping it's not a complication from that. Her incision is almost completely healed, so I don't think this is a result of her being uncomfortable. She has a vet appointment on Thursday, but I was hoping to get some feedback in the meanwhile. Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it could be a urinary tract infection, if not, well it may just be normal for her at this young age


----------



## Barb E

As a youngster Dante always peed twice! 

Kaos pees twice in the morning after being in all night, the rest of the day she pees once when she goes out


----------



## Bear L

My 5.5 months does part of what you said since she was a baby - pees and won't wait to finish before starting to get up and walking and peeing all at the same time. She does this too when pooping. Every now and then, she'll pee twice. I just reasoned that she has ADD and can't stay focus on doing one thing for more than 3 seconds. This ADD behavior is also apparent when playing with toys... she changes them out every couple seconds.


----------

